# donor agreement/contract



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all
My partner and I are about to start out first cycle of TTC. Just wondering if anyone has a donor agreement/contract that they have used. We had a wuote of £2400 from a law firm but think that we may just use our own.
would really appreciate your help


----------



## router (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes that sounds expensive l went through free-sperm-donations.com they offer you a legal form to fill in l guess you can get it checked through a solicitor l did'nt bother with forms but mine did'nt work anyway look around first hun.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you want free legal advoce on FF pm Natalie Gamable or louise the FF lawyers, there are lots of examples of questions to ask the donor and establish, there are various sameple agreements online


----------

